# Post-modern Russian ballet composers-does that even exist?



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

No, really-just like we have present day composers like Salonen (Finnish composer and conductor, google that) that write all sorts of Classical music-are there any people who still write ballets? Just wondering.


----------



## Becca

Why just Russian? There are contemporary western composers writing ballet music, James MacMillan, Joby Talbot are two who come immediately to mind.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Becca said:


> Why just Russian? There are contemporary western composers writing ballet music, James MacMillan, Joby Talbot are two who come immediately to mind.


Can you give me some more information and an example or two?


----------



## Becca

Look them up for yourself. Try searching for the choreographer Christopher Wheeldon.


----------



## jegreenwood

Becca said:


> Look them up for yourself. Try searching for the choreographer Christopher Wheeldon.


I've several ballets set to Jody Talbot's music. Chroma (choreography by Wayne McGregor) incorporates music by the rock duo The White Stripes. The Winter's Tale, based on Shakespeare's play (choreography by Christopher Wheeldon), is a rewarding full length piece.

Also, check out the music used by Alexei Ratmansky. He often uses music by modern Russian composers, although I don't know how much of it was expressly closed for ballet.


----------



## SuperTonic

Alfred Schnittke wrote several ballets, the most famous one being Peer Gynt.


----------



## Zhdanov

even though not in music or dance, but at least in feel, somewhat as 'postmodern' could be seen the ballet "Ivan The Terrible" set to Prokofiev music score for the 1944 film (of the same title) and with staging by most famous and best, since the legendary Marius Petipa, choreographer Yuri Grigorovich:


----------



## Zhdanov

a little closer to what 'post-modern' means. Shostakovich "The Bolt" -


----------

